# حماية العين والابصار



## النهيسى (21 سبتمبر 2012)

*
*



http://www.tbeeb.net/hma/1099/print/








يسهل عليك الاستخفاف ببصرك، لكن هذا الموقف قد يتغير حين يحدث شيء ما يشوش بصرك.
صحيح أن بصر كل واحد منا يتغير مع العمر ولا نستطيع تفادي كل مشاكل  العينين، لكن الرعاية الجيدة للعينين تسهم كثيرا في حماية البصر، وتحول دون  الإصابات وتخفف خطر تعرضك لبعض أمراض العيون.
*‏ما هي الرعاية الجيدة للعينين؟*

 إنها تعني استعمال أغطية ‏واقية للعينين في الحالات التي قد تعرض عينيك  للخطر، كما تعني تطوير عادات جيدة لتفادي اجهاد أو حسور العين، وتعني أيضا  فحص بصرك بانتظام وإبقاء الحالات الطبية المزمنة مثل داء السكر وضغط الدم  المرتفع تحت أفضل سيطرة ممكنة.
ومن المهم أيضا تعلم كيفية التعرف إلى العوارض التي قد تنذر بمشكلة خطيرة  في العين لأنها قد تستلزم انتباها طبيا فوريا، وكما يقول المثل الشائع:  “الوقاية خير من قنطار علاج”، لذا، من الأفضل الحؤول دون مشاكل العينين  وليس التكيف مع حياة مشوبة ببصر معاق.
*العوارض التي قد تنذر بمشكلة خطيرة في العين*

 •    استهلال مفاجيء لرؤية ضبابية أو مشوشة.
•    أضواء وامضة أو بقع سوداء.
•    هالات أو سراب حول الأضواء.
*‏الأغطية الواقية للعينين*

 ‏لعل إحدى أفضل الطرق لحماية بصرك تتمثل في استعمال نظارات الأمان في  الأوضاع التي قد تؤذي عينيك، فاستعمال الوقاية الملائمة ‏للعينين يمكن أن  تحول دون 90 في المئة من كل إصابات العين، فالعديد من هذه الاصابات يحدث في  العمل أو أثناء ممارسة ‏الرياضة والنشاطات الترفيهية، وبما أن ضوء الشمس  قد يؤذي عينيك، توفر النظارات الشمسية أيضأ وقاية مهمة.
‏
*حماية العين في العمل*

 تعتبر الأدوات الآلية والمعدات الثقيلة والمواد الكيميائية القوية من  مخاطر مكان العمل التي قد تعرض عينيك للخطر، والواقع أن إصابات مكان العمل  هي سبب رئيسي لأذى العين وفقدان البصر والعمى، فالعديد من العمال الذين  تعرضوا لاصابات في العيون لم يستعملوا الوقاية الملائمة للعيون أو لم  يستعملوا أية وقاية على الإطلاق.
 ‏فاذا كانت مهنتك محفوفة بخطر إصابة العين، يتوجب قانونا ‏على مستخدمك  (صاحب العمل) تزويدك بنظارات الأمان، كما أن العمال ‏الموجودين في محيط  صناعي، بما في ذلك الذين يعملون بالأدوات الآلية، ملزمون باستعمال هذه  النظارات.
ويفترض بعامل اللحام أن يضع قناعا على وجهه لحجب الأشعة فوق البنفسجية الساطعة ‏الناجمة عن عملية اللحام.
كما تعتبر وقاية العينين أساسية في المزارع والمتاجر والمختبرات أثناء  التعاطي مع الأسمدة ومبيدات الحشرات والمواد الكيميائية الكاوية والمذيبات.
*‏حماية العين حول المنزل
‏*

 تحدث بعض إصابات العين الأكثر شيوعا أثناء إنجاز الناس للمهام اليومية،  فدهن أو زيت الطهي المتناثر، ومواد التنظيف أو منظفات مصارف المياه  المتناثرة، أو المواد الكيميائية المرشوشة في الحديقة قد تؤذي عينيك، وهكذا  تفعل المطهرات، والمذيبات، ومنظفات الفرن، والمبيضات والعديد من المنتجات  المنزلية الأخرى.
وتعتبر المواد المحتوية على الأمونيا والكلور والمواد القلوية أو الصباغ  خطرة جدا، لذا، أثناء القيام بمهام خطرة، إحم نفسك من خلال استعمال نظارات  الأمان، وفي حال وجود أحد لمساعدتك، إحرص على استعماله وقاية للعينين أيضا.
 ‏إذا كنت تعمل في سيارة فاستعمل نظارات الأمان لمنع الصدأ أو الجسيمات  الأخرى من الدخول إلى عينيك، ومن الجيد أيضا استعمال أغطية واقية للعينين  أثناء إنجاز العديد من أعمال الترميم المنزلية والهوايات.
*‏حماية العين في الملعب
‏*

 يمكن للمشاركة في النشاطات الرياضية أو الترفيهية أن تسبب لك أكثر من  توتر في العضلات أو كدمة عرضية، فالكرة الصلبة أو القرص المطاطي الذي يرتطم  بعينك بسرعة كبيرة قد يسبب ضررا كبيرا، ويمكن لوكزة الإصبع أن تكشط قرنية  العين أو تمزقها، وقد تؤدي الصدمة أحيانا إلى كسر عظام قرب العين. وقد  ‏تفضي الرياضات المائية إلى تهيج العين أو التهابها، إلا أنه يمكن الحؤول  دون العديد من هذه الإصابات من خلال استعمال أغطية واقية للعين، واعلم أن  النظارات العادية والعدسات اللاصقة ليست كافية.
*‏العدّة الصحيحة*

 ‏إحم نفسك باستعمال الوقاية الصحيحة أثناء ممارسة الرياضة، وإذا كان لديك أولاد، أجبرهم على استعمال الوقاية الملائمة أيضا لعيونهم.
 •    ‏كرة السلة/ كرة القدم الشعبية / رياضة الراكيت : نظارات ذات عدسات بولي كربونات.
•    البايسبول: خوذة مع قناع للوجه من البولي كربونات أثناء ‏التقاط الكرة. نظارات ذات عدسات بولي كربونات في الملعب.
•    ‏كرة القدم الأمريكية: خوذة مع درع للعين من البولي كربونات للوجه وقناع سلكي للوجه.
•    ‏هوكي الجليد: خوذة مع وقاية كاملة للعين.
•    كرة الطلاء: نظارات خاصة بكرة الطلاء.
•    ‏لعبة اللكروس: خوذة مع وقاية كاملة للوجه.
•    ‏السباحة: نظارات سباحة كتيمة للماء.
*حماية العين في الشمس*

 ‏يمكن لأشعة الشمس فوق البنفسجية أن تؤذي العين والبشرة على حد سواء.  كما أن الضوء الاصطناعي القوي المنبعث من مصادر مثل اللحام أو مصابيح  الاسمرار قد يحرق القرنية والملتحمة تماما مثل ضوء الشمس. وقد يسهم التعرض  الطويل الأمد للاشعة فوق البنفسجية في نشوء مرض العين، ولاسيما إعتام عدسة  العين (المياه البيضاء) والضمور البقعي المرتبط بالشيخوخة.
‏
والواقع أن أفضل طريقة لحماية عينيك من الشمس تتمثل في استعمال النظارات  الشمسية المصممة لحجب الأشعة فوق البنفسجية، وليس ضروريا أن تكون النظارات  الشمسية باهظة حتى تكون فعالة. إبحث عن النظارات التي تحجب 90 إلى 100 في  المئة من الأشعة فوق البنفسجية من الفئتين “أ” و “ب”. ولكي تكون النظارات  الشمسية أكثر فاعلية. يجب أن تنطبق تماما على وجهك أو تكون مزودة بأطر  ملتفة.
‏استعمل النظارات الشمسية كلما خرجت من المنزل لأكثر من بضعة دقائق. وتذكر  استعمالها حتى في ‏الأيام الغائمة لأن الغيوم لا تحجب الاشعة فوق  البنفجسية.
 ‏يمكنك التخفيف من الوهج – أي الضوء المرتد عن الاسطح الناعمة مثل  الرصيف والماء والرمل والثلج – باختيار عدسات أكثر دكنة تحجب المزيد من  الضوء ‏المرئي. فالعدسات المستقطبة تحجب الوهج المنعكس، علما أنه لا علاقة  أبدا للاستقطاب ‏بامتصاص الاشعة فوق البنفسجية. فإذا كنت تفكر في شراء  نظارات مستقطبة فتحقق من اللصيقة للتأكد من توفيرها أكبر وقاية ممكنة من  الاشعة فوق البنفسجية.
*متعة آمنة في الشمس*

 بالإضافة إلى استعمال النظارات الشمسية. إتبع هذه الإرشادات لإبقاء عينيك محميتين في الشمس:
 •    إعتمر قبعة او قلنسوة عريضة. فـ 50 في المئة من ضوء الشمس يأتي من فوق الرأس مباشرة وقد يتخطى معظم النظارات الشمسية.
•    لا تنظر أبداً إلى الشمس بصورة مباشرة، حتى لو كنت تضع النظارات  الشمسية، لأن هذا قد يسبب ضرراً دائما بعينيك، وقد تؤذي عينيك أيضاً نتيجة  التحديق  الدائم في الشمس المنعكسة على الماء.
•    ضع القناع الحاجب للشمس على وجهك وحول عينيك، بما في ذلك الجفنين.
•    ‏تجنب أكشاك الاسمرار التجارية. وإذا أصريت على استعمالها، تأكد من حصولك على النظارات الواقية الملائمة من صالون التجميل.
•    ‏هناك بعض العقاقير التي تجعل عينيك أكثر حساسية للضوء، وتشمل هذه  العقاقير التيتراسيكلين (أكروميسين V، سوميسين)، والدوكسيسيكلين (دوكسي 100  ودوكسي 200 ‏وفيبراميسين)، والألوبورينول (ألوبريم، زيلوبريم) ومشتقات  الفينوثيازين، مثل الكلوربرومازين (ثورازين) والثيوريزادين (ميلاريل).  استعمل النطارات الشمسية والقبعة كلما خرجت من المنزل طالما أنك تتناول  واحدا من هذه العقاقير.
•    إذا كنت تعاني من مرض في العين مثل الضمور البقعي، تكون أكثر عرضة  لضرر العين المرتبط بالأشعة فوق البنفسجية. لذا، إحم عينيك كلما خرجت من  المنزل، مهما كانت الفترة وجيزة.
*كيفية التعاطي مع طارئ في العين*

 ‏في حال حدوث إصابة في العين، راجع طبيب العيون فورا أو توجه إلى مركز  طوارئ أو قسم الطوارئ في المستشفى، فالفداحة الكاملة للضرر لا تظهر على  الدوام، وحتى لو بدت الإصابة بسيطة، فإنها قد تسبب ضررا دائما للعين إذا  بقيت من دون معالجة.
*‏إذا تعرضت لأصابة غير حادة أو جرح في عينك*

 • ‏غطّ العين بوقاء ما، ثبّت مثلا القطعة السفلية من كوب بلاستيكي فوق محجر عينك.
• لا تضع أي مرهم أو دواء في العين، ولا تحول شطف العين.
• ‏لا تفرك العين، فهذا قد يمزق النسيج ويسبب المزيد من الضرر.
• ‏تجنب تناول الاسبيرين والايبوبروفين (أدفيل، موترين، وما شابه) أو  عقاقير أخرى غير ستيرودية مضادة للالتهاب، فهي ترقق الدم وقد تسبب النزف.
*‏إذا دخلت مادة كيميائية إلى العين*

 • ‏أشطف العين بالماء لتخفيف كل رواسب المادة الكيميائية وإزالتها. حاول  فتح جفنيك قدر الإمكان. أشطف العين بماء متدفق لمدة 15 دقيقة على الأقل.  إحن ‏رأسك نحو الجانب المصاب بحيث لا تدخل المادة الكيميائية إلى العين غير  المصابة.
• بعد شطف العين، غطها بلبادة طرية. خذ وعاء المادة الكيميائية معك إلى قسم  الطوارئ أو دوّن اسم المادة الكيميائية على ورقة صغيرة لاخذها معك.
*في حال وجود شيء غريب في العين*

 •    لا تحاول إزالة أي شيء موجود على القرنية أو يبدو أنه ملتصق أو  غارز في بياض العين (الصلبة). لا تفرك العين. غط عينيك بلبادة طرية.
•    إذا كان الشيء الغريب يطفو على بياض العين أو داخل الجفن. حاول إزالته بواسطة زاوية قطعة قماش نظيفة او كرة قطنية.
*تفادي اجهاد العين*

 ‏تؤدي القراءة في الضوء الباهت إلى تخريب عينيك، أليس كذلك؟ خطأ. فهذه  خرافة تماما مثل الفكرة القائلة إن الجلوس على مسافة قريبة جدا من شاشة  التلفزيون أو القراءة في الضوء الوامض توذي بصرك. فهذه العادات لا تسبب  ضررا دائما لعينيك، لكن أي عمل دقيق، مثل المطالعة أو عمل الكمبيوتر أو  الأشغال اليدوية، قد يفضي إلى اجهاد العين. فقد تشعر بالجفاف أو التهيج أو  التقرح أو التعب في عينيك. وقد تعاني من ارتجاج الرؤية أو الصداع أو تقرح  العنق.
*‏أثناء إنجاز عمل دقيق:*

 تأكد من توجيه الضوء تماما على ما تنجزه. ورغم أن المصباح البالغة قوته  60 إلى 100 واط قد يكون كافيا لشخص يتمتع ببصر عادي، قد ‏تبرز الحاجة إلى  مصباح بقوة 150 أو 200 ‏واط إذا كنت تعاني من الضمور البقعي أو من تضاؤل  البصر نتيجة أسباب أخرى. وحين تغيّر المصباح، تأكد من استيعاب ركيزة الضوء  لقوة واط المصباح الجديد.
‏
*أثناء القراءة:*

 إجعل مصدر الضوء وراءك ووجّه الضوء على الصفحة. يفترض أن يكون الضوء  قويا ولكن ليس ساطعا. واذا كنت تقرأ على مكتب، استعمل ضوءا مظللا موضوعا  أمامك. يفترض بالظل أن يمنع الضوء من السطوع في عينيك.
*أثناء مشاهدة التلفزيون:*

 لا تجعل الغرفة مظلمة بالكامل أثناء مشاهدة التلفزيون. دع الغرفة بدل  ذلك خفيفة الإنارة. فالتناقض القوي بين الشاشة والمساحة المحيطة قد يفضي  إلى حسور (اجهاد) العين.
‏
*أمام شاشة الحاسوب:*

​   أثناء العمل أمام الكمبيوتر، ضع شاشة الكمبيوتر (المرقاب) بحيث يكون  مصدر الضوء الأكثر سطوعا إلى جانبه. تأكد من أن الضوء المحيط بالشاشة أكثر  دكنة من الجزء الأكثر إشراقا في شاشتك. استعمل الإنارة القابلة للتعديل  بحيث لا يسطع الضوء في عينيك أو ‏ينعكس من الشاشة.
‏قد يكون الوهج مشكلة من شاشة الكمبيوتر، علمأ أن الوهج الاكثر كثافة يأتي  على الأرجح من مصادر فوقك أو وراءك، بما في ذلك الإنارة الفلورية أو ضوء  الشمس. حاول عند الإمكان إطفاء بعض أنوار السقف أو كلها. وقد يجدي نفعأ  أيضا حني الشاشة قليلاً إلى الأسفل أو استعمال شاشة للسطوح أو إغلاق  الستائر.
‏
*محاربة اجهاد العين الناجم عن الكمبيوتر*

 ‏تماماً مثل العديد من مستخدمي الكمبيوتر، قد تعاني من اجهاد في العين  حين تجلس أمام ‏شاشة الكمبيوتر طوال اليوم. وبالاضافة إلى العوارض الشائعة،  قد تواجه صعوبة في تبديل تركيزك بين الشاشة والمستندات الموضوعة على  المكتب. وقد تشاهد أهدابا ملونة أو صورا تلوية عند النظر بعيدا عن شاشة  الكمبيوتر. وقد تعاني من حساسية متزايدة للضوء. ورغم أن هذه العوارض مزعجة  ربما، فإنها لا تؤدي إلى عواقب طويلة الأمد.
يمكنك التخفيف من حسور العين الناجم عن الكمبيوتر أو تفاديه كليا من خلال تغيير عادات عملك أو إعادة تنظيم مكان عملك ومعداتك.
‏
*إمنح العين استراحة:*

 أنظر بعيداً عن الشاشة والى شيء يبعد 10 أقدام (القدم = 30 ‏سنتم) عنك  لمدة 10 ثوان كل 10 دقائق. أو أبعد نظرك عما تنجزه ودع عينيك من دون ‏تركيز  بكل بساطة. انحن إلى الخلف عند الإمكان بين الحين والآخر وأغلق عينيك  لبضعة لحظات.
‏
*غيّر الوتيرة:*

 حاول التحرك قليلاً مرة على الأقل كل ساعتين لمنح عينيك وجسمك الراحة  اللازمة. فكّر في الوقوف أثناء إنجاز أعمال غير مرتبطة بالكمبيوتر.
‏
*إغمز:*

 هناك العديد من الأشخاص الذين ‏تطرف عيونهم أقل من المعتاد أثناء العمل  أمام الكمبيوتر. لكن الطرف الأقل يعني تزليقاً أقل من الدمع، مما يفضي إلى  جفاف العينين وتهيجهما. فكر في استعمال قطرات دموع اصطناعية إذا كنت تعمل  أمام الكمبيوتر لفترات طويلة.
*‏إجلس منتصباً:*

 يمكن للوضعية الجيدة أن تحول دون تقرح العضلات في العنق والظهر. عدّل  شاشتك. ضع الشاشة على مسافة 50 ‏إلى 70 ‏سنتم من عينيك، أي على مسافة ذراع  تقريبا. واذا وجدت أنك تنحني إلى الأمام لقراءة الأحرف الصغيرة، إعتمد  الحجم الاكبر للحروف أو غيّر معاينة الصفحة من خلال ‏تكبير حجمها الحالي.
‏يفترض أن تكون الحافة العلوية لشاشتك على مستوى عينيك أو أدنى منه بحيث  تنظر قليلا إلى الأسفل أثناء العمل. حافظ على نظافة شاشتك. فالغبار يخفف من  التباين وقد يسهم في الوهج.
‏
*عدّل مكان لوحة مفاتيحك:*

 ضع لوحة المفاتيح ‏مباشرة أمام الشاشة. واذا كانت لوحة المفاتيح في  زاوية أو على جانب الشاشة، قد تتعب عيناك من التحرك واعادة التركيز  الدائمين.
*‏حدد موقع المراجع كما يجب:*

 ضع الكتب أو ‏الأوراق على منصة قرب الشاشة، بحيث تكون وفق الزاوية والمسافة نفسهما مثل الشاشة.
 ‏استعمل النظارات الملائمة عند الضرورة:
إذا كنت تستعمل النظارات أو العدسات اللاصقة، تأكد من ملاءمتها لعمل  الكمبيوتر. فقد تحتاج إلى عدسات ثلاثية الأطوال البؤرية أو عدسات تصاعدية  لمشاهدة الشاشة بوضوح. فمعظم العدسات تكون معدّة لقراءة الأحرف المطبوعة،  وهذا ما تفعله من مسافة أقرب من موقع الشاشة.
‏
*قطرات العيون*

 ‏يمكن التخفيف من الانزعاج الخفيف في العين، سواء نجم عن اجهاد العين أو  الحساسية أو أية أسباب أخرى، باستعمال قطرات العيون. وتتوافر أنواع من  قطرات العيون من دون وصفة طبية:
‏
•    قطرات العيون المزيلة للاحتقان: تعمل ‏قطرات العيون المزيلة للاحتقان  والمعروفة أيضا بمضيقة الأوعية، على تبييض عينيك من خلال تقليص الأوعية  الدموية الصغيرة في الملتحمة. ويمكن لقطرة واحدة أو اثنتين في العين أن  تخفف من الاحمرار لعدة ساعات وتلطف التهيج في أغلب الأحيان. يفترض أن يكون  التحسن فوريا، والا راجع الطبيب.
‏
‏•    قطرات العيون الخاصة بالحساسية: تحتوي بعض قطرات العيون المزيلة  ‏للاحتقان على مضاد للهيستامين يوفر راحة إضافية من الحساسيات الموسمية مثل  حمى القش. إبحث عن كلمة “حساسية” في لصيقة قطرة العيون. لكن لا تستعمل  قطرات العيون الخاصة بالحساسية أكثر من مرتين أو ثلاث مرات يوميا، إلا إذا  منحك الطبيب تعليمات أخرى.
 ‏•    قطرات العيون المزلقة: أو ما يعرف أيضا بالدموع الاصطناعية، تحتوي  على مواد تحبس الماء تماما مثلما تفعل دموعك. ويمكن لقطرة واحدة أو اثنتين  من الدموع الاصطناعية أن تلطف العينين المتهيجتين أو الجافتين، وتوفر  التزليق والراحة. يمكنك استعمال هذه القطرات بقدر ما هو ضروري.
*كلمة تحذير عن قطرات العيون*

 ‏قد تحتوي قطرات العيون على أدوية أو مواد حافظة طبية قد تسبب الحساسية.  فإذا ازداد الاحمرار أو الحكاك في عينيك أو جفنيك أو تورما بعد الشروع في  استعمال قطرات العيون، توقف عن استعمال القطرات وتحدث إلى طبيب العيون.
 ‏استخدم دوما الجرعة الموصى بها من قطرات العيون. فاستعمال بعض القطرات  بتواتر أكبر قد يفضي إلى المشاكل. فإذا استعملت مثلا قطرات العيون المزيلة  للاحتقان بتواتر كبير، قد يزداد الاحمرار والتهيج بعد زوال مفعول القطرات.
‏واذا كنت معرضا للمياه الزرقاء (الغلوكوما) المغلقة للزاوية، لا تستعمل  قطرات العيون المحتوية على مضادات الهيستامين لأنها قد تسبب نوبة مياه  زرقاء.
*‏استعمال قطرات العيون*

 ‏لاستعمال قطرات العيون، إحن رأسك إلى الخلف وأبعد برفق جفنك السفلي عن  العين للحصول على شكل جيب. دع القطرة تسقط في هذا الجيب. لا تسمح لطرف  القارورة بملامسة عينك أو جفنك. أغلق عينيك برفق ولا تطرف. استعمل السبابة  للضغط على نقطة التقاء الجفنين عند الأنف. فهذا يحول دون تصريف القطرة  مباشرة عبر مجرى الدمع. دع عينيك مغلقتين لمدة دقيقة أو اثنتين. إمسح  القطرات والدموع الفائضة عن الجفنين المغلقين بواسطة منديل. إفتح بعدها  عينيك.
*التدخين وصحة العين*

 ‏لا تكتمل أية مناقشة حول الرعاية الجيدة للعينين من دون ذكر مخاطر  التدخين. فقد ارتبطت السجائر والسيجار والغليون بإصابة العين، والأكثر من  ذلك أن التدخين يزيد ثلاث مرات من خطر التعرض لإعتام عدسة العين (المياه  البيضاء) والضمور البقعي، أي السببين الرئيسيين لفقدان البصر عند  كبار السن. وأخيرا، يمكن للتدخين أن ‏يهيج العينين تماماً مثل ملوثات  الهواء الأخرى.

*الغذاء والتغذية وصحة العين*

*هل من غذاء صحي للعين؟ هل تساعد بعض الأطعمة على ‏الوقاية من مرض العين؟*

 ثمة عدد متزايد من الأدلة يشير إلى أن الغذاء قادر فعلاً على حماية بصرك.
‏فقد أظهرت نتائج دراسة مرض العين المرتبط بالعمر AREDS تأثير المكملات  الغذائية في الأشخاص الكثيري العرضة للمراحل المتقدمة من الضمور البقعي.  فقد تمكن الأشخاص الذين خضعوا للدراسة من خفض هذا الخطر بنسبة 25 ‏في المئة  تقريبا. كما خفضوا خطر فقدانهم للبصر نتيجة هذا المرض بنسبة 19 في المئة.  وجاء انخفاض الخطر نتيجة تناول الفيتامين A (البيتا كاروتين) والفيتامين C  والفيتامين E والزنك والنحاس بجرعات كبيرة. واللافت أن هذه المكملات  الغذائية لم تجدي نفعا مع المصابين بالمراحل الأولى من ‏الضمور البقعي، ولم  تؤثر أيضا في نشوء إعتام عدسة العين (المياه البيضاء). لكن تم الحصول على  دليل إيجابي حول الدور الذي تؤديه المكملات الغذائية في حماية البصر.
*مضادات التأكسد
‏*

 يعتبر الفيتامين C والفيتامين E والأصباغ الجزرانية، مثل البيتا كاروتين مضادات للتأكسد.
ومضادات التأكسد هي فيتامينات ومعادن وأنزيمات تساعد في الحفاظ على خلايا وأنسجة سليمة.
يستخدم جسمك – وعيناك – مضادات التأكسد لمحاربة الجذور الحرة عند وجود  الكثير منها في دورتك الدموية. تجدر الاشارة إلى أن الجذور الحرة في جزيئات  أوكسيجين غير ثابتة. وهي تؤدي عادة مجموعة من الوظائف المفيدة. لكن الفائض  في الجذور الحرة قد يتلف ‏الخلايا الطبيعية في عملية تعرف بالتأكسد.
ويعتقد إن التأكسد يؤدي دوراً في نشوء إعتام عدسة العين (المياه البيضاء)  والضمور البقعي والمياه الزرقاء (الغلوكوما) ، فضلا عن مجموعة من الأمراض  الأخرى، بما في ذلك السرطان والأمراض القلبية الوعائية.
 تشير الدراسات إلى أن الأنثوسيانين، وهو مضاد آخر للتأكسد، قد يحسّن  الرؤية الليلية ويبطئ الضمور البقعي. ووجدت دراسة أخرى أن الأشخاص الذين  يأكلون بانتظام خمس حصص أو أكثر من الخضار ذات الأوراق الداكنة كل أسبوع،  وهي أطعمة غنية بالصبغين الجزرنيين اللوتين والزياكزانتين، كانوا أقل عرضة  كثيرأ للضمور البقعي من ‏المشاركين الذين تناولوا مقادير أقل من هذه الخضار  أو لم يتناولوها على الإطلاق. وفي الوقت نفسه، ثمة دليل على أن تناول  مكملات اللوتين يكشف عن فائدة مماثلة.
 ‏وينطوي تخفيض الخطر عموما على تناول هذه الأطعمة لسنوات عدّة. لكن هل  يعني ذلك أن الأوان قد فات بالنسبة إليك للاستفادة من مضادات التأكسد؟ طبعا  لا. فإدخال المزيد من الخضار والفاكهة إلى ‏غذائك لن يوذيك البتة. لذا،  استمتع اليوم بتناول بعض السبانخ والطماطم علّها تسهم في حماية بصرك.
*أين تعثر على مضادات التأكسد في الطعام ؟*

 ‏الفيتامين E : تشمل المصادر الجيدة للفيتامين E ‏الزيوت النباتية  والمنتجات المصنوعة منها. كما يحتوي رشيم القمح والمكسرات على مقادير عالية  نسبيا.
‏
الفيتامين C: تشمل المصادر الجيدة للفيتامين C الفلفل الأخضر والأحمر،  والملفوف، والبروكلي، والسبانخ، والطماطم، والبطاطا، والفراولة، والبرتقال،  والليمون الهندي والفاكهة الحمضية الأخرى.
‏
الأصباغ الجزرانية: تضم المصادر الجيدة ‏للأصباغ الجزرانية الفاكهة والخضار  ذات اللون الأصفر الداكن والأخضر الداكن والأحمر، بما في ذلك الجزر،  والقرع الشتوي، والبطاطا الحلوة، والبروكلي، والفلفل، والطماطم، والبابايا،  والشمام، والمانجا، والمشمش والبطيخ.
والواقع ‏أن البيتا كاروتين هو الأشهر بين الأصباغ ‏الجزرانية، لكنه ليس  الوحيد. يوجد اللوتين والزياكزانتين في الخضار ذات الأوراق الخضراء  الداكنة، بما في ذلك السبانخ وأوراق الملفوف وأوراق الخردل والسلق والحرف  والبقدونس. كما يحتوي الفلفل الأحمر والخس الروماني على مقادير أصغر من  هذين الصبغين.
 ‏الأنثوسيانين: يمنح مضاد التأكسد هذا اللون الأزرق للتوت وعنب الأحراج.
‏
*الزنك
‏*

 يعتبر الزنك أحد المعادن الأساسية في الجسم، وهو مركز كثيراً في  الشبكية. ويعتقد أن الافتقاد إلى الزنك قد يسهم في الضمور البقعي. والواقع  أن الغذاء المشتمل على الكثير من الخضار والفاكهة يزودك عادة بمقدار ملائم  من الزنك. وإلّا، يمكنك تناول فيتامين متعدد مشتمل على الزنك.
*‏الالتزام بالمبادئ الأساسية
‏*

 لعل الغذاء الأفضل للعين هو الغذاء الصحي والمتوازن، ويفترض أن يتضمن  هذا الغذاء 5 ‏إلى 10 حصص من الفاكهة والخضار كل يوم، لذا، إبحث عن الفاكهة  والخضروات ذات اللون الأخضر الداكن أو الأصفر الداكن أو البرتقالي، وهناك  الكثير من الأنواع التي تستطيع الاختيار بينها مثل السلق، والسبانخ،  والشمام، والمانجا، والبلوط والبطاطا الحلوة، وثمة خيارات أخرى جيدة من  الخضار تشمل البروكلي والكرنب والقرنبيط.
‏
‏واذا تناولت غذاء متوازنا، يحصل جسمك على كل المواد المغذية التي يحتاج  إليها، ولا بأس في تناول مكمل يومي من الفيتامينات والمعادن، لكن تذكر أن  هذه المكملات ليست بديلا لتناول مجموعة منوعة من الأطعمة الصحية، كما أن  الجرعات الكبيرة من الفيتامينات قد تكشف عن تأثيرات جانبية خطيرة، لذا،  إلتزم بالجرعات اليومية ‏المذكورة على العلبة.


http://www.tbeeb.net/hma/1099#more-1099

​


----------



## النهيسى (21 سبتمبر 2012)

*أجهاد العين*

 يحدث إجهاد العين عندما تتعب عيناك من الاستعمال المكثف، مثل قيادة  السيارة أو المطالعة لفترات طويلة، أو التعرض لوهج أو ضوء ساطع، أو تمضية  ساعات طويلة أمام شاشة الحاسوب.
*علامات وأعراض اجهاد العين*

 العلامات والأعراض قد تشمل:
• تقرح أو تعب أو حرقة في العين.
• عينين دامعتين أو جافتين.
• رؤية مرتجة أو مزدوجة.
• صداع.
• عنق متقرح.
• ازدياد الحساسية للضوء.
 ‏رغم أن إجهاد العين متعب ومزعج في أغلب الأحيان، إلا أنه لا يكون خطيرا عادة. يختفي الإجهاد مبدئيا حين تتمكن من إراحة عينيك.
في بعض الحالات، تشير علامات إجهاد العين وأعراضه إلى مشكلة كامنة في العين تحتاج إلى المعالجة.
​   ‏لعل استخدام الحاسوب لفترات طويلة أحد الأسباب الأكثر شيوعاً لإجهاد  العين. صحيح أنك لا تستطيع ربما تغيير طبيعة عملك أو تفادي كل العوامل التي  تسبب إجهاد العين، لكن يمكنك اتخاذ الخطوات المناسبة لتخفيف تأثيرا ته.
*علاج اجهاد العين في المنزل*

 إن تعديلات بسيطة في طريقة قراءتك أو عملك أو تصفحك للانترنت قد تساعد على منح عينيك الراحة الضرورية.
• للعمل عن كثب، استخدم الضوء الموجه إلى ما تقوم به.
• في أثناء القراءة، ضع مصدر الضوء وراءك، ووجه الضوء إلى الصفحة. وعند القراءة أمام مكتب، استخدم الضوء المظلل الموضوع أمامك
• امنح العين استراحات متواترة خلال النهار. حاول الوقوف والتحرك مرة على الأقل كل ساعة تقريبا.
• اطرف عينيك غالبا للمساعدة على تزييت عينيك. وبما أن العديد من الأشخاص  يطرفون عيونهم أقل من المعتاد في أثناء العمل أمام شاشة الحاسوب، فهم  يصابون غالبا بجفاف العينين ولا سيما بعد استعمال الحاسوب لفترة طويلة.
• فكّر في استعمال مدمعّات العيون الاصطناعية. فهذه المنتجات الشائعة قد  تريح العينين الجافتين نتيجة العمل الطويل أمام الحاسوب. والواقع أن  القطرات المزيتة غير المحتوية على مواد حافظة يمكن استعمالها بقدر ما تحتاج  إليها. لكن، إذ ا احتوت القطرات على مواد حافظة، لا تستخدمها أكثر من أربع  مرات يوميا. تجنب القطرات المحتوية على مزيل الاحمرار، لأن هذه المكونات  قد تفاقم الأعراض.
‏
*نصائح للعمل أمام الكمبيوتر*

 ‏تأكد من أن مكان عملك مجهز بطريقة صديقة للعينين.
• ضع شاشة الحاسوب مباشرة أمامك على مسافة لا تقل عن 50 سم  بعيدا عن عينيك.
• زيادة حجم خط الكتابة
• تغيير ميلان الشاشة بزاوية تجعل عينيك تنظر إلى الأسفل قليلاً.
• شراء نظارة خاصة للعمل الطويل على شاشة الكمبيوتر
• تحقق من إضاءة الشاشة وخفف الوهج.
• لا تجعل الشاشة تقابل شباك الغرفة أو جدار أبيض
• تنظيف الشاشة من الغبار
• ضع لوحة المفاتيح إلى أقرب نقطة ممكنة لشاشتك.
• استخدم معدات الحاسوب الملائمة للعينين.
• طبّق قاعدة 20/20/20 : ابعد نظرك عن شاشة الحاسوب كلما مرّت 20 دقيقة، وانظر إلى شىء يبعد 20 قدماً لمدة 20 ثانية.
*متى يجب زيارة الطبيب*

 إذا لم تنجح الرعاية الذاتية في تخفيف أعراض اجهاد العيون، فراجع طبيب العيون، ولا سيما إذا استمرت أعراض تشمل :
• انزعاج في العين
• تغير ملحوظ في الرؤية
• رؤية مزدوجة
http://www.tbeeb.net/hma/681
​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (21 سبتمبر 2012)

دائما انت رائع استاذى العزيز /البهنسى


----------



## النهيسى (21 سبتمبر 2012)

*شحاذ ( دمل ) العين*






 الشحاذ نتوء أحمر مؤلم يتكون عادة على الحافة الخارجية لجفن العين، وقد  يتكون أحيانا في السطح الداخلي لجفن العين. قد يشبه الشحاذ البثرة أو  الفقاعة أو النافطة. يكون النتوء عادة مليئا بالقيح أو الصديد، وينشأ تدريجيا على مدى أيام عدة، ثم يتمزق خلال أسبوع.
‏
*أسباب شحاد العين*

 سبب الشحاذ الرئيسي هو التهاب جرثومي، نتيجة الجرثومة العنقودية عادة.  وبسبب الورم، قد تصعب الرؤية بوضوح لأنك لا تستطيع فتح عينك بالكامل.
ومن الأسباب الأخرى لشحاد العين:
• اهمال أو قلة غسل الوجه واليدين
• استعمال مستحضرات تجميل منتهية الصلاحية
• مشاركة مناشف الوجه والجسم
• عدم إزالة مواد التجميل (المكياج) والزينة قبل النوم
• عدم تعقيم العدسات اللاصقة
‏
قد يحصل أكثر من شحاذ واحد في الوقت نفسه، مما يؤدي إلى انتشار الالتهاب في جفنك، وهي حالة تعرف بالتهاب الجفن.
لحسن الحظ، إن معظم أنواع الشحاذ تختفي بعد أيام قليلة من دون أي علاج طبي.  في غضون ذلك، يمكنك التخفيف من الألم والانزعاج بعلاجات الرعاية الذاتية  البسيطة.
*علاج شحاذ العين في المنزل*

​   إلى أن يختفي الشحاذ وحده، تنطوي الرعاية الذاتية عادة على:
• ترك الشحاذ: لا تحاول فقء الشحاذ أو إخراج القيح منه.
• ضع كمادة نظيفة وفاترة على الشحاذ أربع مرات يوميا، لمدة 10 دقائق في كل  مرة، لتشجيع الشحاذ على التمزق. وحين يتمزق الشحاذ ، اشطف عينك جيدا وا ترك  المساحة نظيفة.
‏
*الوقاية من شحاذ العين*

 ‏لمنع الالتهابات المتكررة:
• اغسل يديك: مارس تقنيات الغسل الجيد لليدين، وأبقي يديك بعيدا عن عينيك.  إذا كان لديك أولاد، تأكد من اعتمادهم التقنيات الصحيحة لغسل اليدين لأنهم  قد يكونون أكثر عرضة للاصابة بالشحاذ.
• تجنبي استعمال مستحضرات التجميل: يمكنك الحؤول دون حصول الالتهابات  المتكررة بعدم استعمال مستحضرات التجميل القديمة أو تشارك مستحضرات التجميل  مع أحد.
• تأكد من أن العدسات اللاصقة نظيفة: إذا كنت تضع عدستين لاصقتين، اتبع  نصيحة الطبيب بشأن تعقيمهما، واغسل يديك جيدا قبل وضع العدستين في العينين.
*متى يجب زيارة الطبيب*

 ‏معظم الشحاذات غير مؤذية لعينك. لكن، رغم ذلك، يجدر بك مراجعة الطبيب إذا:
• أعاق الشحاذ الرؤية.
• عاد بشكل متواتر مع التهابات متكررة.
• لم يختف وحده من دون استعمال علاج.
• لم يستجب للرعاية الذاتية.
• نشأ احمرار أو ورم امتد أبعد من الجفن، وصولاً إلى الوجه أو الوجنة.


http://www.tbeeb.net/hma/683

​


----------



## النهيسى (21 سبتمبر 2012)

*جسم غريب فى العين

*




 يتعرض الجميع بين الحين والآخر لدخول شيء غريب إلى العين. وفي أغلب  الأحيان، يكون ذلك أحد الأهداب المتساقطة أو جزيئة أوساخ محمولة بالهواء.  إلا أن العين تستطيع غالباً تنظيف نفسها بمفردها عبر الدمع والطرف. 
‏في أحيان أخرى، لا تنجح العين في تنظيف نفسها بسهولة وقد تحتاج إلى  المساعدة. في هذه الحالات، اتبع الإرشادات المذكورة في هذا الموضوع.
‏قد تعاني من انزعاج بسيط – مثل الإحساس بحكاك خفيف – في مقلة العين بعد  إزالة الشيء الغريب. إذا استمر الشعور بالانزعاج لديك بعد يوم أو يومين،  اطلب المساعدة الطبية.
إذا كان الشيء محشورا في مقلة العين، لا تحاول إخراجه، ولا تفرك العين. غط كلتا العينين بكمادة ناعمة واطلب الرعاية ‏الطبية الطارئة.
*علاجات منزلية*

*تنظيف العين بنفسك*

 • إذا كانت المسألة بسيطة، مثل جزيئات غبار صغيرة، فإن الطرف مرات عدة قد يزيل الجزيئات.
• إذ ا لم ينجح الطرف، حاول إخراج الشيء من عينك باستعمال الماء الفاتر  النظيف، أو المحلول المالح. استخدم كوبا زجاجيا صغيرا أو فنجان. ضع الكوب  بحيث تكون حافته على عظم محجر العين، واسكب السائل داخل عينك، مع إبقاء  العين مفتوحة.
‏
*تنظيف عين شخص آخر*

​   • اغسل يديك. أجلس الشخص في مساحة جيدة الإنارة.
• افحص العين للعثور على الجسم الغريب. أنزل الجفن السفلي برفق إلى الأسفل  واطلب من الشخص النظر إلى الأعلى، أو أمسك بالجفن العلوي فيما ينظر الشخص  إلى الأسفل.
• إذا كان الشيء طافيا في غشاء الدمع أو على سطح العين، حاول إخراجه بغسل العين بمحلول مالح أو ماء فاتر نظيف.
‏
*لا تفعل هذا*

 • لا تفرك العين، ولا تضع رقعا أو مكعبات ثلجية على العين.
• لا تحاول إزالة شيء عالق في مقلة العين.
• لا تحاول إزالة شيء يجعل إغماض العين صعبا.
*المساعدة الطبية*

 اطلب المساعدة الطبية الطارئة في الحالات التالية
•    تعجز عن إزالة الجسم الغريب
•    يكون الشيء عالقاً في مقلة العين
•    يعاني الشخص من مشاكل في الرؤية
•    يستمر الألم
•    احمرار في العين
​


----------



## fauzi (22 سبتمبر 2012)

عيناك حافظ عليهما

هناك عدة اسباب تؤدي الى ضعف العين وفي مقدمة هذه الاسباب الجهد  . غير ان سبب الجهد ليس محصورا دائما في الجهد الذي نبذله لكي نرى انما هو احيانا ناجم عن توتر عصبي والتوتر العصبي بدوره قد ترجع اسبابه الى ضعف في الصحة عامة ونقص في فيتامين ( ب – المركب) خاصة.ايضا من المهم ان نتفهم الصلة الوثيقة بين الذهن والجسم لان سبب معظم التقصير البصري او النقص البصري يعود الى جهد ذهني مما يركز جهدا مقابلا على العينين وعلى عضلاتهما وعلى اعصابهما ويفضي الى الخلل البصري وان المزاج المفرط العصبية النازع الى التوتر الذهني هو السبب في معظم حالات العيوب البصرية الخطيرة فالارهاق في العمل والقلق والخوف والحيرة تؤدي الى جهد العقل والاعصاب .
نوعان من جهد العين : جهد العين نوعان المزمن والحاد فاذا كان الانسان مريضا وراقدا في الفراش فان القراءة في مثل هذه الحالة هي عمل مضر بالعينين فهي تبذل جهد وقد يتسبب في عطب دائم في الجهاز البصري وهذا هو الجهد الحاد اما الجهد البصري ذو الطبيعة الدائمة ويكون سببه الضوء غير الملائم الخافت كثيرا او الساطع كثيرا او يكون سببه وضعية غير صالحة متى ما كان الانسان عاكفا على القراءة وكل مادة صحيفة او كتاب او شاشة حاسوب عادية الحروف يجب ان تبقى بعيدة عن العين مسافة 25 سم لتكون القراءةعادية وطبيعية فاذا قربنا المسافة فان العين تبذل جهدا عند القراءة ، كذلك فان الصداع والتهاب الجيوب الانفية وتسوس الاسنان يؤدي الى تهيج في الرأس ثم الى جهد في العين فمتى كان استعمال العين طبيعيا غير مرهق فان الحال تبقى على ما يرام بيد انه متى ما حاول الانسان ان يرى ما لا يرى او ما تصعب رؤيته فان الجهد يبرز
الجهد قد يصور نفسه كصداع او حكة او التهاب في العينين كالتهاب في الجفنين او ضبابية في البصر وفي تقلص في المدى ولتخفيف جهد العين هناك عدة طرق وغايتها هي الاسترخاء فالبصر الكامل لا يتحقق وجوده وبقاؤه الا بالاسترخاء وقد يقول بعض الناس لكن لماذا لا يحدث النوم حالة من الاسترخاء في العين ؟ والجواب هو ان الحالة الانكسارية للعين اثناء النوم نادرا ما تكون طبيعية فالذي يعاني من اخطاء بصرية في اليقظة تتضاعف هذه الاخطاء خلال النوم لهذا نرى الناس يستيقظون في الصباح بعيون اشد تعبا ً من أي وقت اخر.
 ان العينين لا تسترخيان ابدا اثناء النوم . يجب ان لا نغفل عن هذا متى فكرنا بالعين والبصر  ، والفكرة القائلة بان عدم استعمال العين هو راحة لها فكرة خاطئة لان الواقع اثبت ان العقل متى ما استراح وهدأ فما من شيء يمكن ان يتعب العين ولكن متى ما اضطرب الذهن وهاج فلا شيء مطلقا يريح العينين وكل شيء يريح العقل يفيد العينين وكل انسان لا بد انه لاحظ في وقت من الاوقات ان العينين لا تتعبان بسرعة وهما تقرآن كتابا ممتعا مثلما تتعبان وهما تطالعان شيئا متعبا او صعبا على الفهم  ، الطالب يقرأ كتابا ممتعا فيقضي الساعات معه دون ان يشعر بتعب جسماني او بصري ولكنه وهو يدرس موضوعا لا يحبه فان عينيه سرعان ما تتعرضان للتعب وسرعان ما تطلبان من صاحبهما طرح الكتاب والاوراق جانبا 
بصر بلا نظارات :
اراحة العينين واتاحة الاسترخاء لهما يعيدهما الى طبيعتهما فالذي يلبس النظارات اقول له ارفع نظاراتك واجلس مقابل تقويم وغط عينيك براحتي يديك الدافئتين ولا تضغط على عينيك واسترخي ثم افتح عينيك وانظر بهما وهما تطرفان وسترى التقويم اكثر اشراقا ووضوحا ان العينان السليمتان الصحيحتان تطرفان باستمرار وبلا وعي وبسرعة لاحظ كثرة طرف العين لدى الصغار ولهذا نجد عيونهم مشرقة ثم لاحظ الاكبر سنا او الذين يغلب عليهم التوتر فان عيونهم لا تطرف كثيرا فهي شاخصة او جاحظة وهذا الشخوص يسبب الضبابية ويعشي بعض الشيء ويصيب المقلة بتهيج  ، ولا يغيبن عن البال ان الطرف بالعينين يساعد على ابقائهما نديتين وهذا ( التزييت) ضروري جدا للعينين  . قرر اعتبارا من اليوم ترويض عينيك على الطرف وانت تقرأ وتتكلم وتنظر من النافذة وتشاهد التلفزيون او امام شاشة الحاسوب وهذا اول درس بالاسترخاء  . مارس اسلوب تعتيم العينين بتغطيتهما براحتي يديك ولا تفكر بشيء مزعج لمدة عشرة دقائق ثلاث مرات في اليوم فستشعر بعد ايام معدودة بتحسن كبير في النظر  . هناك تمرين التأرجح بالوقوف منتصبا وتمايل مثل رقاص( بندول) الساعة ببطء ارفع كعب القدم مع الحركة ولكن ابق بقية القدم على الارض هذا التمايل يرخي العضلات والاعصاب ويرخي عضلات واعصاب العينين وينبغي اداء هذا التمرين ثلاث مرات باليوم لمدة خمسة دقائق لكل مرة وقم به ايضا متى ما المتك عيناك او متى شعرت بتعبهما  .
 تقوية عضلات العين الضعيفة : 
 - 1انظر الى فوق بقدر ما تستطيع بدون تحريك الراس والى تحت بقدر ما تستطيع .كرر التمرين اثني عشر مرة وبعد كل تمرين اطرف بعينيك
 2 - حرك العينين من الشمال الى اليمين اثني عشر مرة ثم استرخ واطرف بعينيك
 3 - انظر الى جنبك الايمن ثم ارفع نظرك الى حاجبك الايسر اثنتي عشر مرة واسترخ بواسطة تطريف عينيك
 4 - انظر الى جنبك الايسر ثم ارفع نظرك الى حاجبك الايمن اثنتي عشر مرة . 
5 - ادمج التمرينين 3 و4 في تمرين واحد وقم به اثنتي عشر مرة  . 
6 - حرك عينيك برقة في دائرة من الشمال الى اليمين ست مرات ومن اليمين الى الشمال ست مرات.  
7 - ارفع سبابة يدك اليمنى اجعلها على بعد 12 سم من عينيك ثم انظر من الاصبع الى أي شيء على بعد عشر اقدام او اكثر الباب مثلا او الشباك وبالعكس عشر مرات متواليةاسترح لحظة وكرر التمرين بضع مرات بسرعة هذا التمرين لتكييف العين ويجب ان تؤديه قدر ما تشاء وحيث تشاء . توقف عن التمارين ان شعرت بالم في عضلات العين وهذا الالم يزول بعد بضعة ايام ومتى زال مارس التمرين . والتطريف بالعينين مهم جدا 

تمارين للرقبة :
الرقبة هي حلقة رابطة او جسر بين الجسم والدماغ  . كل نفس نستنشقه كل طعام نأكله كل شراب نشربه يمر من خلال الرقبة والاوعية الدموية والاعصاب التي على جانبي الرقبة هي من اهم اوعية واعصاب الجسم وعليه حافظ على استرخاء رقبتك حتى تضمن المجرى الدموي الطبيعي والليونة العصبية حتى يكون الجسم طبيعيا في كل جزء والعينان جزء هام .
1 - ادر الرأس كأنه على محور مبقيا الجسم ساكنا اثنتي عشر مرة . 
2 - دع الرأس يسقط الى الامام على الصدر الى اقصى حد ممكن مبقيا على ليونة الرقبة واسترخائها ثم ارفع الرأس ودعه يسقط الى الخلف الى اقصى حد ممكن على المنكبين والظهر .كرر اثنتي عشر مرة قم بالتمرينين صباحا ومساء ً . 
غذاء رديء بصر رديء :
 ان العين جيدة بقدر ما هو الدم الذي يغذيهما جيد ويكون الدم جيدا بما يتناوله صاحبه من غذاء جيد غني بالمعادن والفيتامينات وخاصة فيتامين أ وافضل الاطعمة الحاوية على هذا الفيتامين هي زيت كبد السمك والبقدونس والجزر والسبانخ والخس  .

عادات قراءة خاطئة : 
1 - القراءة والكتاب بعيد جدا او قريب جدا .
2القراءة والجسم في وضع غير مريح ،  الرأس منخفض الى الامام كثيرا واليدان متوترتان  . القراءة على ضوء خافت او على ضوء باهر . 
3 - القراءة اثناء المرض او التعب الشديد . 
 4 - القراءة في وقت النوم  .
5 -  القراءة وانت متوتر الاعصاب من خوف او قلق او استحثاث لعمل ما كالسفر مثلا . 
 6 - بذل الجهد لقراءة مواد سيئة الطبع غير واضحة الاحرف  . 
7 - التحديق بعينين نصف مغمضتين لكي ترى بطريقة اوضح . 
8 - القراءة من ورقة صقيلة بافراط فمثل هذا الورق يتعب العين وخاصة اذا ما سقط عليه الضوء مباشرة .  9 - القراءة والمادة تهتز كالقراءة في قطار او سيارة  .

معالجة قصر البصر :
 1 - التطريف المستمر للعينين
 2 - لا تحول عينيك فقد تفعل ذلك لا شعوريا . 
 3 - تمرن على التركيز البصري أي النظر الى نقاط معينة او محددة  . مثلا انظر الى زاوية الحرف الاول من لوحة الاختبار البصري ثم حول اهتمامك الى الزاوية القطرية المقابلة وانظر الى الزوايا الاخرى وكرر ذلك مع الحروف الاصغر واطرف بعينيك بعد كل محاولة تركيز . تمرن دقيقة وبعد فترة اعد التمرين ثم استمر في آخر مرة ثلاث دقائق وهذا اهم جزء –الثلاث دقائق – من التمرين لان العين المصابة بقصر البصر تعجز عن التحول السهل .  وهذا التمرين في تنقيل العين مع التركيز ينمي العادة على التحول السريع دون جهد . .بعد شهرين من التمارين اضف التمرين الاتي :  امسك بالكتاب مقلوبا وعلى بعد 20 سم من العينين وابدأ القراءة من اسفل الزاوية اليمنى اقرأ كل كلمة وكل مقطع كوحدة مستقلة . استمر الى ان يصبح هذا سهلا وتكون عندئذ في طريق الشفاء . 

اياك وعصير الليمون
هنالك اعتقاد سائد بان عصير الليمون ينقي العين ويقيها من الامراض والحقيقة ان لليمون تأثيرا سيئا على حدقة العين فهو يهيجها ويثير الحساسية .
 التلفزيون والحاسوب :  يجب ان تضاء الغرفة وان يكون الضوء مسلطا على الشاشة ولا تجلس بزاوية منحرفة يجب ان تقابل الشاشة .


----------



## fauzi (22 سبتمبر 2012)

تمارين بصرية 
1- انظر إلى أى مدى بعيد كالسماء لمدة لا تقل عن خمس دقائق يومياً.
2- حرك عينيك فى كافة الاتجاهات ، فهى رياضة تقوى عضلة البصر .
3- ركز على نقاط دقيقة صغيرة  ( بدون جهد )  لتمييز ما خفي فيما ترى من المناظر ، فهذا يساعد على تنمية قدرات الإبصار ، و زيادة حدة البصر .


----------



## النهيسى (22 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا أخى فوزى للأضافه​


----------

